# Critter control in flooring insulation



## gfmucci (Mar 17, 2018)

I have critters nesting in the fiberglass insulation in the exposed crawlspace under my house.

My exterminator put in sticky traps and poison bait in that area.

Photos of the damage done can be viewed at THIS thread.

Any suggestions on what else I might do to chase away or kill the critters and seal up the area to be "critter proof?"

I can't afford to spend the five to ten thousand dollars to totally enclose the entire crawl space.

Some options I've considered are mothballs and ultrasonic devices. Any ideas you've tried that work?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Any suggestions on what else I might do to chase away or kill the critters and seal up the area to be "critter proof?"


Ayuh,..... A layer of 1/4" hardware cloth under the insulation, nailed to the joists, coverin' the entire area under the camp,.....


----------



## gfmucci (Mar 17, 2018)

You wouldn't be callin' yourself "Bondo" 'cause the amount of Bondo you use in repairs, would ya?

I just finished using 4 tubs of Bondo fixin' my T1-11. Ya, I know, some folks say its lack of flexibility causes separation after a time. But some say it lasts for decades.

Thanks for your tip about the hardware cloth. Something to throw into my thought processing hopper.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Nope,.... I've _Hated_ doin' body work since I was a kid,....

Even now, I'll spray paint boats, trucks, 'n equipment _All_ day long,....
So long as somebody else is doin' the sandin', 'n prep work,....

Last name is Bond, 'n Bondo has been my name amongst Buds since junior high school,......


----------

